# RR: 137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Emerson String Quartet	(1994)










2.	Takács Quartet	(2004)










3.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1989)










4.	Quartetto Italiano	(1969)










5.	Artemis Quartet	(2009)










6.	Hagen Quartet	(2001)










7.	Tokyo String Quartet	(2008)










8.	Guarneri Quartet	(1987)










9.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1996)










10.	Yale Quartet	(1971)










Bonus: Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1954, Salzburg)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Emerson String Quartet	(1994)
2.	Takács Quartet	(2004)
3.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1989)
4.	Quartetto Italiano	(1969)
5.	Artemis Quartet	(2009)
6.	Hagen Quartet	(2001)
7.	Tokyo String Quartet	(2008)
8.	Guarneri Quartet	(1987)
9.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1996)
10.	Yale Quartet	(1971)
Bonus: Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (1954, Salzburg)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

A great list, Trout. The Takács are my favorites (for _all_ of the late quartets, actually), but I haven't listened to the Emerson's Op. 133 (although, I have listened to some of the other late quartets from them and I'm a fan). The Alban Berg and the Italiano will always be among my very favorites. My first time listening to the Grosse Fuge was this video from an Alban Berg performance.


----------

